# Tovero vs. Overo



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Both terms are outdated and really should not be used anymore. Tovero just means tobiano + one or more other white patterns. They can be splash, sabino, frame or any combination of those. (why do I feel like I'm missing a pattern? It's late and I'm sleepy lol). Overo is just the easy way of saying it has some sort of white pattern other than tobiano. Overo means no white runs over the back between the tail and whither, but I don't like to use it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Overo also covers one gene that is deadly in homozygous form. Both are outdated and should not be used anymore IMPO.


----------

